# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Viestiketjujen tilaaminen

## TEP70

Mitä tarkoittaa viestiketjujen tilaaminen? Olen näemmä huomaamattani tilannut 33 viestiketjua. Olen kirjoittanut kyllä niihin kaikkiin, mutta on paljon viestiketjuja, joihin olen myös kirjoittanut, mutta ne eivät ole tilattuja viestiketjuja. Mitä hyötyä tästä toiminnosta on?

----------


## vko

Tilaaminen tarkoittaa sitä, että jonkun vastatessa viestiketjuun, lähettää foorumiohjelmisto tilaajille sähköpostiviestin uudesta viestistä. Vaihtoehtoja on 3: välittömästi, kerran päivässä, tai kerran viikossa. Tilauksen voi tehdä viestiketjun aloitusviestiä kirjoittaessa tai siihen vastatessa, tai viestiketjua lukiessa Viestiketjutyökaluista. Ominaisuuden oletusasetuksia voi muokata asetussivulta kohdasta "Viestiketjujen oletustilaustapa". Tilauksia voi tarkastella ja muokata tällä sivulla.

----------

